# FAST water presentations?...totally lost



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught a decent amount of steelies this year but they have all been deep holes with slow water..whats the best way to go about catching them in fast shallow or fast deep water? any advice would be greatly appreciated. I usually use a spinning reel but I may be utilizing my center pin soon


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm a fly'n dude, but I would guess need to swing spinners. Start casting a little upstream at a 45 degree angle and kind of tight line it thru the drift. When I fish fast water, I put on enough weight to bounce it along the bottom and I can feel it drifting thru the run, no indicator just by feel.

The common goal here is to keep the spinner / fly close to the bottom so the chrome has time to see the lure and act on it and the key is to try to get it close to the chrome. Assume you spot a pod of fish, you'll need to cast the spinner above them and allow the spinner to get down in the current and swing in front of the pod of fish, remember faster the current / slower the retrieve. If you plan on releasing the fish remember to pinch the barbs down. My two cent worth, try google your question might find some nice articles.


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 for using the afforementioned bottom bouncing rig. I have had good luck doing that with a fly rod. You could also 'Pin the fast stuff with a riffle shot pattern. Its available from raven tackle's website. It pretty much is the same thing, but with a small float above the shot, which has been bulked right above the swivel. Check it out, and let us know if you use it, what you think.

CG


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm a fly guy too. I'm better at indicator fishing than bottom bouncing so that is how I usually fish. Both methods will work. The keys for me for fishing fast water are to use just enough shot to get your presentation near the bottom. I always try to use as little shot as neccessary. The most important thing IMO is to slow down your drift by mending your line and checking your indicator. It's important that your line is not causing drag on the water either pulling your fly downstream and speeding up your drift or to the side, again this is where proper mending of the line comes in.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

If i may (I say that because usually i get roasted on this site) more split shot and a larger float will get you there. I figure you don't have to worry as much about spooking the fish because the water is so turbulent (and noisy) to begin with; so go ahead and throw a larger and heavier set-up in there. And if you do spook some upstream, all the ones downstream will see is a kick-ass presentation by you. (geez I don't know-works for me, guys.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

can you guys give me an idea of what size shot and what size indicator. i have tried to use micro shot with little success. i can't see the darned things....lol.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hry rapman- its the guy from lake newport. I'll pm you a cell number / i'm pretty sure its a local call...


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

rapman said:


> can you guys give me an idea of what size shot and what size indicator. i have tried to use micro shot with little success. i can't see the darned things....lol.


Most of the time I use a 3/4'' Thingamabobber. I like the Dinsmore cushioned egg shot, I carry 2 sizes, BB and No.1.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

IMO dead drifting it bouncing off the bottom increases the amount of accidentally foul hooked fish..b/c you think you got a hit but it was a bump off the bottom and you pull and then foul the fish but this varies b/c some are really good at feeling the difference....i usually set it rather shallow with 3-4 split depending on the water...etc..etc.....thingamabobbers work good....usually an egg pattern with a pheasant taildropper or some kind of nympth,stone....etc....buggers work well to...hope this helps


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> If i may (I say that because usually i get roasted on this site) more split shot and a larger float will get you there. I figure you don't have to worry as much about spooking the fish because the water is so turbulent (and noisy) to begin with; so go ahead and throw a larger and heavier set-up in there. And if you do spook some upstream, all the ones downstream will see is a kick-ass presentation by you. (geez I don't know-works for me, guys.)


very true, i agree 100%.... I see alot of guys not using enough weight and the flies or what ever passes over the fish b 4 it gets down to there range!!!


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Bob - knew i'd get one right eventually (lol)


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ngski said:


> I'm a fly'n dude, but I would guess need to swing spinners. Start casting a little upstream at a 45 degree angle and kind of tight line it thru the drift. When I fish fast water, I put on enough weight to bounce it along the bottom and I can feel it drifting thru the run, no indicator just by feel.
> .


this is what I do, except the extra weight. I no doubt miss many fish because I'm not deep enough, *BUT*, fish in shallow fast water this time of year will be spawning, the redds. I dont fish for them.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> Thanks Bob - knew i'd get one right eventually (lol)


Any Time Brady....lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have caught a decent amount of steelies this year but they have all been deep holes with slow water..whats the best way to go about catching them in fast shallow or fast deep water? any advice would be greatly appreciated. I usually use a spinning reel but I may be utilizing my center pin soon


More weight and a larger float to hold the weight and handle better in the faster/rougher water. Simple.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Is it illegal to keep a foul hooked steelhead , like it is for walleye during the run ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Is it illegal to keep a foul hooked steelhead , like it is for walleye during the run ?


Yes it is. A steelhead is a gamefish. just like a walleye, bass, pike and others...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Is it illegal to keep a foul hooked steelhead , like it is for walleye during the run ?


yes...from what i understand.....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Fast water in spring time is my favorite time to fish fast water swinging streamers and clousers. I like the fast water fish since they are more apt to feed and are much more active. I have great success on anything white with slight brown and red variations.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Fast water in spring time is my favorite time to fish fast water swinging streamers and clousers. I like the fast water fish since they are more apt to feed and are much more active. I have great success on anything white with slight brown and red variations.


Dont want to be an a**hole but they are not eating to fill their stomachs and b/c their hungary but b/c they are agreesive and protecting the 'redds' theres nothing wrong fishing for them like this[i do it also] just saying.........................best fishing...................mario............s.f..............


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought they were Polish not Hungarian, JP. Either way from what is causing them to hit, the activity levels are up. This being said fishing for active fish is just plain fun. I have watched many fish come 3-4 feet out of their holding patterns to smack 4-5in clousers.

But seriously on the original post, 216 if you need some help advice of fast water with a fly rod, pm me. I'd be happy to talk to you and possibly fish a day to show you some different presentations. I took my dad out last year and with us fishing the same fast water I put him on to 10 or so fish with him using his noodle rod.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Dont want to be an a**hole but they are not eating to fill their stomachs and b/c their hungary but b/c they are agreesive and protecting the 'redds' theres nothing wrong fishing for them like this[i do it also] just saying.........................best fishing...................mario............s.f..............



Not neccesarily true, many times the fish will hold in the fast deep water as they are moving upstream.


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have been ripped on by many "traditionalists" because of the weight matter. i have heard that i am not a true fly fisherman because of myself putting splitshot on my rigs but i think its just because im pulling in fish left and right and they have to watch it lol. you want your rig to be tapping the bottom but not dragging. the dragging will effect your drift and not look natural. the fact of the matter is 99% of the time in deep holes you arent going to catch fish unless you get down to them. i like to call the technique "chunking" hence the nice chunk sound it makes when it hits the water.lol in fast shallow water i will still use small splits if i can see my drifts going over the fish. you also have to make sure you get your cast far enough in front of the fish to get it down. good luck all and happy fishing.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

The "traditionalists" you spoke of are also supporters of the US FLY TEAM, which in their tryout use a heated piano wire coiled which causes the same effect as a few BB splitshots do. The tryout ban the use of weight however, the use of coiled treated piano wire is ok, I thought it was BS until I saw it from almost all in participation.

Ohio waters are relatively deep, compared to nymphing browns in small water. Bottom line is catch fish, with any legal method one can perfect.


----------

